# Would this be good?



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Would this light provide enough for a 29 gallon tank? 

http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Freshwater-Aquarium-Light-Fixture/dp/B00176787O/ref=pd_sbs_k_8


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That'll DO!


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Should be around 1.6 wpg. Or also looking at this http://www.aquatraders.com/24-inch-2x24W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52121p.htm


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a few of the odessea T5-HO lights......that is going to be an awful lot of light on your 29...not a lot of watts ; but a huge amount of light that would probably force you to use co2 injection and ferts..


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

so the novak would be better?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...you most likely won't be trying to put plants in there that need high amounts of light...


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Im cycling my tank now and have some bannana plants in there. Think they will be alright? I also put a root tab under them and dosed some liquid flourish.


----------

